
The Yahoo Style Guide - Hagelin
http://styleguide.yahoo.com/
======
dchest
Example: Seed copy with keywords for SEO:
[http://styleguide.yahoo.com/resources/optimize-search-
engine...](http://styleguide.yahoo.com/resources/optimize-search-
engines/example-seed-copy-keywords-seo)

------
thechangelog
For a company that seems to have so many internal problems, the tools Yahoo
gives away are really fantastic. YUI, PageSpeed, Pipes... all great stuff.

~~~
sh1mmer
PageSpeed isn't ours but YSlow is ;)

